# javax.xml.ws.Enpoint und ip



## cyau (8. Jan 2011)

Hallo!

Ich stelle einen kleinen Webservice mit javax.xml.ws.Endpoint zur Verfügung. Kann ich irgendwie die ip-Addressen der Anfragen auslesen?

-cyau


----------



## tagedieb (8. Jan 2011)

How can I get access to the HttpServletRequest object when using Java Web Services


----------



## cyau (9. Jan 2011)

schaut interessant aus, danke. werde morgen ausprobieren was bei mir klappt.


----------



## cyau (10. Jan 2011)

hat leider nicht funktioniert, denn der MessageContext liefert beim SERVLET_REQUEST key null.


----------



## tagedieb (10. Jan 2011)

```
javax.xml.ws.Endpoint
```
 hab ich auch noch nie verwendet.
Kannst du mal etwas Code zeigen?


----------



## cyau (10. Jan 2011)

das hier hat funktioniert

Jax Webservice Client IP Addresse auslesen @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe


----------

